# tattoos



## tom121292 (Oct 12, 2013)

anyone know of any decent places to get inked?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Someday you'll be old and fat. Remember that the next time you get a tattoo. Is there anything as unsightly as a blurry thirty year old tattoo?

That aside there are no legal places to get a tattoo in the UAE. But there are apparently Filipinos who run a few illegal tattoo outfits.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> Someday you'll be old and fat. Remember that the next time you get a tattoo. Is there anything as unsightly as a blurry thirty year old tattoo?


If I get old and my biggest worry is an unsightly tattoo rather than prostate cancer, angina, a hip replacement, alzheimers, going blind, deaf or simply not having to get up 3 times through the night to go pee - then I've done alright.

To the OP, there are some scratchers knocking around, I wouldn't bother though.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Actually there are two or three AMAZING tattoo artists here! They do brilliant work. BUT people won't give you details on an open forum, as tattooing is illegal here - their details get passed on by word of mouth and they will only accept clients recommended by known clients. I will send you a PM of one you might like to check out.


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

I didn't know that they are illegal in Dubai, and what concerns me most about this is that how well the tattoo artists will be sterilizing their stuff. Transmission of diseases is very high is not sterilized properly. 
Just sayin


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

mehranR said:


> I didn't know that they are illegal in Dubai, and what concerns me most about this is that how well the tattoo artists will be sterilizing their stuff. Transmission of diseases is very high is not sterilized properly.
> Just sayin


The reputable guys have all worked in tattoo parlours abroad and they all have autoclaves to sterilize their equipment. The guy I go to shows you all the needles etc all new in steri-packs, and it all gets chucked away once he's finished. You don't reuse needles, you use new ones every time.

There are a lot of dodgy people operating here, which is why the people I know getting work done only use two specific guys, as they're well known and trusted.

Heck, beauty salons here offer 'permanent make-up' - having your eyeliners / lipliner tattooed on - it's no different.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

So? That's like saying if I only have to worry about baldness then I've done well. It still doesn't obscure the point that tattoos on old people are ugly as ****e and what may be cool when you're young turns into a blurry ugly and faded blotch on nasty wrinkled skin someday. Just look at the haggard 50 year old Aussies and their tattoos. 

Having watched too many people get tattoos and come to openly regret it I'm still surprised at how many lemmings still head for the tattoo parlours as a rite of passage. A fad today is always regretted tomorrow.



Mr Rossi said:


> If I get old and my biggest worry is an unsightly tattoo rather than prostate cancer, angina, a hip replacement, alzheimers, going blind, deaf or simply not having to get up 3 times through the night to go pee - then I've done alright.
> 
> To the OP, there are some scratchers knocking around, I wouldn't bother though.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> So? That's like saying if I only have to worry about baldness then I've done well. It still doesn't obscure the point that tattoos on old people are ugly as ****e and what may be cool when you're young turns into a blurry ugly and faded blotch on nasty wrinkled skin someday. Just look at the haggard 50 year old Aussies and their tattoos.
> 
> Having watched too many people get tattoos and come to openly regret it I'm still surprised at how many lemmings still head for the tattoo parlours as a rite of passage. A fad today is always regretted tomorrow.


How on earth do you walk.....with that stick in your b*m?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

TallyHo, with all due respect, that's your opinion - and quite an aggressively put forward one at that.

I have two, both in places where they are only on show if I want them to be and both mean something to me and were done for specific reasons. Sure, many people do them as a spur of the moment thing and regret it later. But many people also think long and hard about getting one done and have it for a specific reason.

The inks are so good these days, they don't fade like they used to.

People don't need to be so precious about their looks. I'd rather go to my grave looking like I damn well lived life.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> How on earth do you walk.....with that stick in your b*m?


A THOUSAND 'LIKES' - hahaha


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> So? That's like saying if I only have to worry about baldness then I've done well.


I suppose it is, same rules apply.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Never been tempted.
There are two that I would get, though.

Olympic Rings ( if I ever get to the Olympics) - well that's not going to happen
Iron Man tattoo (if I complete one) might happen! Have done a half... A full one would likely kill me before the unsterilised needle gets a chance!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

At one point in my life, I will get the names of everyone in our family inked on my arm or chest or somewhere similar in sanskrit, but whenever that happens it would be in India or Colombo...


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

Everyone is entitled to their opinion - when it comes to tattoos, everyone seems to have an opinion one way or another. 

As I have a few tattoos, it is down to personal choice. Todays inks and modern equipment means that there is less 'ink-spread' which made old tattoos go fuzzy and blurred. Today lines remain crisp for longer and colors brighter. That been said if you live to 100 then yes your tattoos will fade.

Sailor Jerry a well known old school artist commented regarding his tattoos and old age. Be warned it contains strong language but sums up my feelings....

What are you going to do about your tattoos when you're older?! - Imgur


----------



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> TallyHo, with all due respect, that's your opinion - and quite an aggressively put forward one at that.
> 
> I have two, both in places where they are only on show if I want them to be and both mean something to me and were done for specific reasons. Sure, many people do them as a spur of the moment thing and regret it later. But many people also think long and hard about getting one done and have it for a specific reason.
> 
> ...


Removal is also possible now, and whilst not the most comfortable thing in the world and costs a fortune, does mean it isn't permanent.

On a completely unrelated note, I can recommend a good tattoo removal clinic in Dubai...


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

mac86 said:


> Removal is also possible now, and whilst not the most comfortable thing in the world and costs a fortune, does mean it isn't permanent.
> 
> On a completely unrelated note, I can recommend a good tattoo removal clinic in Dubai...


Tattoo removal doesn't always go completely though. The lines are very often still visible as a white outline and if you tan they become more prominent.

If people want a tattoo on a temporary basis - then you can do it the cosmetic make-up way and have temporary ones done, with ink that lasts around 4 years before it fades.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> So? That's like saying if I only have to worry about baldness then I've done well. It still doesn't obscure the point that tattoos on old people are ugly as ****e and what may be cool when you're young turns into a blurry ugly and faded blotch on nasty wrinkled skin someday. Just look at the haggard 50 year old Aussies and their tattoos.
> 
> Having watched too many people get tattoos and come to openly regret it I'm still surprised at how many lemmings still head for the tattoo parlours as a rite of passage. A fad today is always regretted tomorrow.


I'm just trying to work out if I'm a lemming or if in 8 years I shall be that haggard 50 year old Aussie? :whoo:

If the 'fad' isn't hurting anyone then let it be!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

To add to the debate, I think it's essential to realize why people are getting the tattoo... 

I mean if one is getting something to be fashionable / show off a rebellious streak/ be 'modern' etc, then yes given time they might regret getting ink'd. But if someone is going under the needle for memorial/emotional/personal reasons, they usually won't care what the tattoo looks like down the road. Even if it fades or morphs, it will still remind them of what they want it to remind them of ...


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

TallyHo said:


> So? That's like saying if I only have to worry about baldness then I've done well. It still doesn't obscure the point that tattoos on old people are ugly as ****e and what may be cool when you're young turns into a blurry ugly and faded blotch on nasty wrinkled skin someday. Just look at the haggard 50 year old Aussies and their tattoos.
> 
> Having watched too many people get tattoos and come to openly regret it I'm still surprised at how many lemmings still head for the tattoo parlours as a rite of passage. A fad today is always regretted tomorrow.


Well having grown up in a fishing town tattoos and earrings were the norm amongst the old men and of course the young. Don't agree that they look ****e and they weren't blurred and faded?

Personally no tattoos or putt clings but that is because involve needles! Plus I wasn't a fisherman.

Now I am a bit wrinkled maybe I should go get a tattoo!

Ear rings were a bit like wedding rings, 1 for single and 2 for married, bit safer on a fishing boat than actual rings.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Yorki said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinion - when it comes to tattoos, everyone seems to have an opinion one way or another.
> 
> As I have a few tattoos, it is down to personal choice. Todays inks and modern equipment means that there is less 'ink-spread' which made old tattoos go fuzzy and blurred. Today lines remain crisp for longer and colors brighter. That been said if you live to 100 then yes your tattoos will fade.
> 
> ...


I thought Sailor Jerry was a rum!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You can come up with whatever 'rule' or justification but it still doesn't get away from that while tattoos may look decent on a 20 year old body that's not going to be the case 20 or 30 years down the road, let alone 50. Why people would do something so permanent and which is guaranteed to change into a blurry blotch has always puzzled me. 

Still, what amuses me more than anything else are the so called symbolism many use as an excuse to get a tattoo. They want to get a tattoo as an expression of individualism yet get a tattoo just like all the other badly inked ones. Or they do something like get a Japanese symbol when they have no real connection with Japan.

The most laughable example I ever came across was when I lived in the US and was invited to a Saint Patrick's Day party. The host introduced me to a friend of his who, upon recognizing that I was English, proceeded to make a few cracks about kicking the British out of Ireland and then went on about how important his celtic, catholic Irish heritage was to him and his family. It was so important that his brother found the family's Irish coat of arms via one of those online house of arms website and they liked it so much that all the brothers had the coat of arms tattooed on their ankles. Intrigued, partly because I did recognize his last name, I asked to see the tattoo. He lifted his trousers. 

Sure enough, there was an admittedly well drawn, detailed replica of a coat of arms.....belonging to a decidedly protestant, pro-British Anglo-Irish family who was granted the patent for the arms due to years of loyal service to the Crown. My grandmother was from that family which is why I recognized the crest. That they shared the same celtic last name with the American idiot is more an accident of history than anything cultural or nationalism. 

Of course, I was polite and didn't say anything but enjoyed the irony. 



Mr Rossi said:


> I suppose it is, same rules apply.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> You can come up with whatever 'rule' or justification but.....:blah::blah::blah::blah::lalala::lalala::blah::blah::blah::blah::blah:....Of course, I was polite and didn't say anything but enjoyed the irony. :amen:


I fixed your post for you and you're welcome! :hug:


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

"yet get a tattoo just like all the other badly inked ones"

What, like these? So much like other ones not


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> "yet get a tattoo just like all the other badly inked ones"
> 
> What, like these? So much like other ones not


Artistically very beautiful but on a persons skin they just make the person look as though they need a good scrub


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

So sad that people are so opinionated about what another person decides to do with their own skin. Or for that matter, whatever personal reason they might find to justify it. 

As for blurry and faded tattoos. Look after your skin and avoid the sun as much as possible and you should have something nice looking for longer. The same logic can be applied to anything really. Look after whatever you buy - car, clothes, house, etc - and it will look great in years, compared to others who might not have been so inclined.


----------



## Jevastus (Jan 31, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> Actually there are two or three AMAZING tattoo artists here! They do brilliant work. BUT people won't give you details on an open forum, as tattooing is illegal here - their details get passed on by word of mouth and they will only accept clients recommended by known clients. I will send you a PM of one you might like to check out.


Well mate would you mind sharing?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Jevastus said:


> Well mate would you mind sharing?


As I said. They only take referrals from clients. I don;t know you, so er nope.


----------



## Jevastus (Jan 31, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> As I said. They only take referrals from clients. I don;t know you, so er nope.



Alright mate. We can get together at the Marina Walk have us a cup of coffee etcetera. I'll do this as frequently as needed till we establish some form of relationship so no worries.
Will that be enough to satisfy your criteria of "knowing" someone?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Jevastus said:


> Alright mate. We can get together at the Marina Walk have us a cup of coffee etcetera. I'll do this as frequently as needed till we establish some form of relationship so no worries. Will that be enough to satisfy your criteria of "knowing" someone?


As tattoos are not legal here, although we all know we can get them, I'm going to ask you to discontinue the conversation, otherwise I will close the thread. Thanks.


----------



## Jevastus (Jan 31, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> As tattoos are not legal here, although we all know we can get them, I'm going to ask you to discontinue the conversation, otherwise I will close the thread. Thanks.


Apologies mate. I'll take the long way around. : D


----------



## ATC-Guy (Feb 18, 2014)

*Not a fad.*

Humans have been getting tattoos for thousands of years. It's not a fad. 



TallyHo said:


> So? That's like saying if I only have to worry about baldness then I've done well. It still doesn't obscure the point that tattoos on old people are ugly as ****e and what may be cool when you're young turns into a blurry ugly and faded blotch on nasty wrinkled skin someday. Just look at the haggard 50 year old Aussies and their tattoos.
> 
> Having watched too many people get tattoos and come to openly regret it I'm still surprised at how many lemmings still head for the tattoo parlours as a rite of passage. A fad today is always regretted tomorrow.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

mehranR said:


> I didn't know that they are illegal in Dubai, and what concerns me most about this is that how well the tattoo artists will be sterilizing their stuff. Transmission of diseases is very high is not sterilized properly.
> Just sayin


 I am actually impressed how some fellas talk out loud about an illegal activity in this monitored forum. 

Discretion is advised (PM function)


----------

